

In Star Trek, does the transporter conserve the momentum of transported objects? - Grognak
http://scifi.stackexchange.com/q/39295/63

======
krapp
Depends on the writer.

------
taproot
Afaik yes and no.

------
throwaway420
Perhaps the Heisenberg compensators function in some fashion by stopping the
momentum of the object being transported?

